# Σύρριζα στις ρίζες και την πολιτική, αλλιώς φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2012)

Κάνοντας μια βόλτα στα μπλογκ που συμπαθώ, βρήκα εδώ ένα ποστ που συνδυάζει δυο απ' τις μεγάλες μου αγάπες: τις λέξεις και την πολιτική. Πρόκειται για ένα πνευματώδες και αρκούντως ειρωνικό σχόλιο (στα οποία είναι άσοι οι ευφυείς Βρετανοί).
Κάθε ομοιότητα με εγχώρια πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις οφείλονται προφανώς στη νοσηρή φαντασία των αναγνωστών.

Αλήθεια, στα καθ' ημάς, αυτό το *Astro Turf* θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ως _φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες_, ή μας ανοίγεται γι' άλλη μια φορά πεδίο δόξης λεξιπλασίας λαμπρόν;
Any suggestions?


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 2, 2012)

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο ιστολόγιο. Πέραν τούτου, συμφωνώ με τα φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 2, 2012)

Τον ουρανό με τα άστρα/ οικόπεδα στον Άρη/λαγούς με πετραχήλια τάζουν οι ριζοσπάστες.

Το radix πάντως δεν είναι ελληνικό αλλά λατινικό που λέει το πόστιον της Ανόητης Μελάνης


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2012)

Τη γλωσσική συζήτηση μπορούμε να τη συνεχίσουμε στο νήμα για *grassroots* (όπου αναφέρεται και το astroturfing, από τον καλό κύριο αποπάνω).

Αλλά να επισημάνω εδώ ότι το _radix_ (απ' όπου _radical_, _eradicate_) είναι λατινικό και καθόλου ελληνικό. Μάλιστα, από το _radix_ πήραμε εμείς κάποια στιγμή το _ραδίκι_.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Το radix πάντως δεν είναι ελληνικό αλλά λατινικό που λέει το πόστιον της Ανόητης Μελάνης



Ναι, του το επισήμανε και ο Νεοκίδιος (που έχει γίνει τακτικός σχολιαστής του Ίνκι από τότε που έβαλα λίκνο του στου Σαραντ.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2012)

Παρακολουθώ με κάποια υστέρηση. Θα φταίει η υστερία των ημερών...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2012)

Σχετικά με το radix και ρίζα, είδα στου Δορμπαράκη:_ ρίζα, η (ιαπετ. ριζ. vrad - πβ. αιολ.*βρίσδ-α*, ράδιξ -ικος, ράδαμνος λατ. ramnus = κλάδος, radius = ραβδίον)_ κλπ.

ΥΓ. Γκουγκλίζοντας το *βρίσδα*, βρήκα ένα μπλογκ όπου, κάνοντας δεξί κλικ πάνω στη λέξη για να σας τη μεταφέρω, μού βγήκε παραθυρόπουλο με το μήνυμα _ώωωωπα, ως εδώ και μη παρέκει!_

Μα το Χριστό και μα την Παναΐα, δεν κάνω πλάκα!


----------



## SBE (Jun 2, 2012)

To Etymologicon αναπαύεται εδώ και καιρό στο τραπεζάκι του σαλονιού, εκεί που το άφησα όταν μου το φέρανε και ακόμα δεν το έχω ούτε ξεφυλλίσει. Τώρα με βάζετε σε πειρασμό...

ΥΓ Το ίδιο τραπεζάκι φιλοξενεί καμιά εικοσαριά ακόμα βιβλία που δεν έχουν διαβαστεί, για να θυμάμαι ότι πρέπει να στρωθώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Το ίδιο τραπεζάκι φιλοξενεί καμιά εικοσαριά ακόμα βιβλία που δεν έχουν διαβαστεί, για να θυμάμαι ότι πρέπει να στρωθώ.


Το καλό μου το Kindle μού τα δείχνει είκοσι είκοσι (νομίζω) και έτσι δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι πρέπει να ζητήσω δάνειο μια τριακονταετία για να αντεπεξέλθω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 2, 2012)

Η τακτική μου είναι ότι δεν αγοράζω βιβλία πλέον, έτσι και δεν πιάνουν χώρο και την βιβλιοθήκη της γειτονιάς τιμώ. Δυστυχώς, αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν μου _δίνουν_ βιβλία. Τα οποία δεν έχουν προτεραιότητα, αφού προηγούνται τα βιβλία της βιβλιοθήκης. Κιντλ δεν έχω, έχω όμως δυο βιβλία στο σμαρτοκινητό που θέλω να διαβάσω.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 2, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Πέραν τούτου, συμφωνώ με τα φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.



Μια ωραιότατη φράση από Κοραή: "πουλάνε τους χάλικας ως μαργαρίτας"


----------



## Zazula (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2020)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε τιμήσει όσο του πρέπει τον εγκέφαλο της επικοινωνιακής πολιτικής των Συριζανέλων για τις ρητορικές του ικανότητες, γι' αυτό έρχομαι να διορθώσω την αδικία και «ακουμπώ εδώ απαλά» το τελευταίο του κατόρθωμα: *Κατακόμβες νεκρών*.


----------

